# Lightweight Engine Oils.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/repair-maintenance/time-to-embrace-the-new-generation-of-lightweight-engine-oils


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

It's a good article, but not all of us are running the newer engines. The youngest tractor on my farm is an IH 784 from 1982. I just use whatever the owners manual calls out and make sure to change it regularly. I do use multi-weight oil in the JD 2520 (per the owner's manual), but that's because it's the tractor I use for cleaning the driveway and is usually the only one that gets run during the winter.


----------

